# Antifreeze Solutions in Home Fire Sprinkler Systems



## aati badri (17 يوليو 2010)

في الطريق


----------



## aati badri (17 يوليو 2010)

طازج
من
nfpa


----------



## hsfarid (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## appess (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة
بارك الله فيك 
فعلا مشاركاتك منتقاة و مؤثرة


----------



## aati badri (19 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
شببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببباب


----------



## rewesh (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور الى الامام


----------



## aati badri (20 يوليو 2010)

rewesh قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور الى الامام


 العفو سعادتك


----------



## المنتسب (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (20 يوليو 2010)

الشكر اجزله للشباب
واسال عن صديق سابق
اسمه م م م


----------



## mohamed mech (20 يوليو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الشكر اجزله للشباب
> واسال عن صديق سابق
> اسمه م م م


 
شوبيك لوبيك صديقك بين ايديك
ليك ثلاث طلبات
الاول :-


----------



## aati badri (21 يوليو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> شوبيك لوبيك صديقك بين ايديك
> ليك ثلاث طلبات
> الاول :-


 مش حا ارد عليك


----------



## aati badri (13 يناير 2013)

موضوع مهم لم يلاق حظه من الاطلاع


----------



## Omaralawad (14 يناير 2013)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------

